# oil pressure warning light



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got the oil can symbol coming up on the dash with a beeping sound. I'm thinking this might be serious but hoping it's for the oil level...

Can anyone enlighten me...

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If its Red, its low oil pressure, do not start it again until sorted.
If it's Orange, with a squiggily line underneath & "min" along side its low level, top it up & check it more frequently, alarm may not work next time. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If its Red, its low oil pressure, do not start it again until sorted.
> If it's Orange, with a squiggily line underneath & "min" along side its low level, top it up & check it more frequently, alarm may not work next time. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:
> Hoggy.


I think it's red, I'll have to re-check. How on earth do you check??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

englishdad said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If its Red, its low oil pressure, do not start it again until sorted.
> ...


Hi, For a start have you checked the oil level ? If level is O.K. & you think its RED, trailer it to dealer/Indy don't start it again to check. Get prob sorted first, otherwise engine will be junk.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Below link shows the difference in symbols

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98937&start=0

... as said, if red do not drive


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Below link shows the difference in symbols
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98937&start=0
> 
> ... as said, if red do not drive


Just been out in car, drove it about a couple of miles and no light. Parked up went to gym, came out an hour later, started it up and light came on whilst reversing out of space. Turned engine off then on again and drove home. No light came on again??

How do you check what is wrong? Have put on vagcom but no indication to oil pressure warning??

Help? What do I do?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't believe you drove it :lol:

I would check the oil level first :wink:


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Can't believe you drove it :lol:
> 
> I would check the oil level first :wink:


Oil level is OK!

Should the warning light be on all the time if there is an oil pressure fault?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

englishdad said:


> Just been out in car, drove it about a couple of miles and no light. Parked up went to gym, came out an hour later, started it up and light came on whilst reversing out of space. Turned engine off then on again and drove home. No light came on again??
> 
> How do you check what is wrong? Have put on vagcom but no indication to oil pressure warning??
> 
> Help? What do I do?


Hi, Your other post was about engine knocking noise & you still drove it.
  :? :? :? [smiley=bigcry.gif] No more suggestions. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Well....

I have had this fault, which was down to a faulty dashpod.. however in your case i would:

cease to drive the car. Get it to the garage. Sump off, oil delivery mechanics checks / strainer checked for blockages etc... oil pressure check from external gauge.. could even be a sensor....


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> Well....
> 
> I have had this fault, which was down to a faulty dashpod.. however in your case i would:
> 
> cease to drive the car. Get it to the garage. Sump off, oil delivery mechanics checks / strainer checked for blockages etc... oil pressure check from external gauge.. could even be a sensor....


Hi
This is my theory, I have a dashpod that hasn't been 'fixed' and the middle section where the oil warning light comes on IS faulty. It's been faulty since I bought it, if it's cold you can see everything but when it warms up, and in this weather it fade away quite badly................I wonder..................how do you check the oil pressure, where is the sensor located, perhaps that should be replaced before anything else but basically how the hell do you check the oil pressure?????

The knocking soound, by the way, is not an engine knocking noise, more of a heavy metal something knocking on something else sound, if you see what I mean. I would be able to hear an engine knocking noise and it definitely didn't sound like one.

Just so I know, how easy/difficult is it to get the sump off anyway...?


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> Well....
> 
> I have had this fault, which was down to a faulty dashpod.. however in your case i would:
> 
> cease to drive the car. Get it to the garage. Sump off, oil delivery mechanics checks / strainer checked for blockages etc... oil pressure check from external gauge.. could even be a sensor....


How did you narrow it down to the dashpod anyway???


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oil pressure is checked by connecting a gauge to the oil filter housing. Easy to do with the right kit.

Mate you have been given some sound advice on here not to start or drive the car until you have had it checked. You can get an oil pressure check done for £40. Don't get it done and drive your car then you could be looking at £1500-£2000 :?

When you are sure the pressure is ok then look towards the dashpod


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Failed pixels in the DIS is a separate issue to the dashpod failure (thus not covered under warranty).

No help with your current problem but below company fixed mine so highly recommend

http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair-list/audi/tt/


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

There is no fix that i'm aware of for the dash falsely reporting oil pressure issues... Its not powered by the usual eprom which is changed.

Get a mobile mechanic round with an oil pressure tester  http://www.youfixcars.com/oil-pressure-testing.html

but before you do, physically check the oil pressure sensor and wiring is ok. If the pressure is checked to be ok, then change sensor.. and if still no joy... throw your spanner at the wall, and check your bank balance for a new pod.

I went the second hand route with the pod, but its a bit of a pain coding.... anyway, lets not worry just yet.

*" Excessive bearing clearances are not the only possible causes for low oil pressure readings. Sometimes they can be oil pump related problems. An example would be a restricted pump pickup screen.

This can be commonly blocked by sludge from lack of maintenance. Also note that a week or broken pressure relief valve, low oil level, contaminated oil, or even a low viscosity oil (wrong weight) can all cause low-pressure readings. "*


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> where in lancs are you?


I'm in Lancaster and I've just searched the whole internet  and I can't find an audi 'specialist' type person near me (work constraints etc) so I'm seriously at a loss as to what to do. They say things come in 3's so I'm wondering what's next (my dad passed away a few weeks ago)?!?!??!

Stress stress stress stress and now more stress!!

Sorry for the rant, I appreciate everyones help


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

ive just edited the post with the oil pressure link.

http://www.dwmobilemechanic.co.uk/car-servicing-preston.html

http://www.findamobilemechanic.co.uk/

Maybe the AA may help with a tow to a local garage
http://www.118.com/b/find.mvc?location=Lancaster&categoryId=75&pageSize=50&pageNumber=1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry for your loss m8ee, pm hoggy or turbo for a better understanding on the problem.........they only want to help you honestly. but starting the car when told not too by these guys will not get you any further help on problems, as it looks like you have just said f-that i'm going to try it. honest m8 they are seriously helpfull guys and deserve to be listened too.
(sorry gunner, you too m8ee for trying to help him)


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> sorry for your loss m8ee, pm hoggy or turbo for a better understanding on the problem.........they only want to help you honestly. but starting the car when told not too by these guys will not get you any further help on problems, as it looks like you have just said f-that i'm going to try it. honest m8 they are seriously helpfull guys and deserve to be listened too.


Fair comment, I'm not the type to say kcuf that anyway and I am taking it in. I think I'm just at the end of my tether with everything that has happened and now this. I think it's just put me on a kamikaze spiral and popped my head in the sand!

I'm trying to figure out how I get to work tomorrow as I really dont want to drive it now and at the same time wondering how I'm going to afford this when I eventually find a garage I can trust?!?!?!?

(sorry for rant again, don't mean to)


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

surely this once its worth taking it to your nearest audi dealership .theres gotta be one of them in your county :-| 
for the sake of a professional pov i,d bite the bullet this time,then if its confirmed by them it is the dashpod get it fixed via gunner gibson link -NOT audi
for a car as quality as the tt sometimes you gotta pay out ...or get a citroen 2cv :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phillywilly said:


> surely this once its worth taking it to your nearest audi dealership .theres gotta be one of them in your county :-|
> for the sake of a professional pov i,d bite the bullet this time,then if its confirmed by them it is the dashpod get it fixed via gunner gibson link -NOT audi
> for a car as quality as the tt sometimes you gotta pay out ...or get a citroen 2cv :wink:


bit extreme, but i see where your coming from phil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I hope it turns out to be a small easily sortoutable(is that a word)problem BUT what's the point in coming on asking for advice GETTING good clear advice and then just ignoring it Numpty :x


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Surely work will understand if you took a day or two off to get this sorted with the pressure you must be under recently mate.

You should be able to get a mobile mechanic to do a pressure check its a very basic job that requires minimal tools you won't need an Audi specialist. I think I have the pressures you need to see at idle and set revs. I'll have a look and post them up.

Oil pump and oil pickup/strainer are easy to get to with sump removed - I changed my oil pick up myself, it was partially blocked  ) So again Audi specilaist not needed im my opinion just a decent mechanic/garage. I have the Bentley manual if you needed any info from it I'll scan it and send it to you.

Edit: Link here contains some good info including oil pressure measured

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178279&start=15


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your help everyone, I'm going to ring round tomorrow to see if I can find someone with an oil pressure tester. Maybe I could buy one myself if I can track don the low oil pressure sensor?

Wish me luck!


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

TT51 said:


> Surely work will understand if you took a day or two off to get this sorted with the pressure you must be under recently mate.
> 
> You should be able to get a mobile mechanic to do a pressure check its a very basic job that requires minimal tools you won't need an Audi specialist. I think I have the pressures you need to see at idle and set revs. I'll have a look and post them up.
> 
> ...


Thanks TT51, I didn't see your post before I posted, I've just read the link and it was very informative. I'll ring round first to see if anyone can test the pressure...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

englishdad said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Surely work will understand if you took a day or two off to get this sorted with the pressure you must be under recently mate.
> ...


No problem mate lets hope you get good news


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Phoned my local garage this morning and he says (not specialist) that it sounds like pressure sensor could be at fault and in any event that would be the first thing he would change.

I've been told it is on or near the oil filter housing but I'm not sure where that is, having not got that far with the car yet. Does anyone know if it would be any easy job to do??

Also, when I phoned Audi they said a 'sensor' would be about £12 (very reasonable I thought) but when I phoned my local trade parts place they only listed a 'switch' but for about the same price. Does anyone her know if they might be the same? Is the 'sensor' just a switch, or is it something more fancy???

At least there is now a pinprick of light at the end of the tunnel!

Thanks


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

To add to the above I've just spoken to local Audi again and the parts person lists an oil sensor and oil switch, the sensor he says goes on the sump and the switch on the oil filter housing so maybe the switch at the local trade parts shop is indeed what I need???


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oil pressure switch is on the oil filter housing. So look for your oil filter and the metal housing that the filter is connected to will have a plastic connector on the end of the sensor. I'm not exactly sure where it is on the housing but it will be close to the oil filter so you should find it.

You may need to have a look from underneath after removing the tray if you can't see much from the top. You could take off the small cover infront of the inlet manifold, where the dipstick is, this may give you a better look you will definitely be able to see the oil filter housing. Look down and you will see the oil filter.

Its the switch for the oil filter housing that you want. Pretty sure the one on the sump is low oil sensor.


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

englishdad said:


> To add to the above I've just spoken to local Audi again and the parts person lists an oil sensor and oil switch, the sensor he says goes on the sump and the switch on the oil filter housing so maybe the switch at the local trade parts shop is indeed what I need???


I've been reading and following this thread and I see your dilema. I personally would only use a genuine Audi part for all switches and sensors fitted to my car, but if you feel it's the same from your local parts shop then go for it. But.. You still don't know if it's low oil pressure causing your red alert and running the engine whilst not checking the oil pressure as you are doing it is going to add to your problems if it's not the switch. It's a bit of a 'catch 22' and if I was in your position I would always be looking at the oil pressure to ensure it's correct first, then after you know the engine is safe, change the sensor. People can only advise, it's up to you what you do.

Whatever your decision is, I hope it cures the problem and doesn't add to the stress levels. I would gladly help you, but I'm too far away on the South coast.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok just checked in Bentley and the oil pressure relief valve and oil pressure switch (the one you want) are both on the side of the oil filter housing, one each side.

So as I said you may be able to see it/get to it by removing the small cover in front of the inlet manifold.


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks TT and fozzie, I would def take you up on the help if closer, even if it was only moral support!!

I've found an oil pressure tester for £45 from a company in Yorkshire that can deliver tomorrow but they want to know whether the fitting is imperial or metric. Have either of you got elsawin or another manual handy that you could check for me. Especially if it had the actual size and thread.

Thanks!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Also I'm not sure if a scan with vagcom will bring up a code for faulty switch, it may so worth getting scanned before anything.

Also as fozzie rightly pointed out, pressure check is the first step (after vagcom scan), you can replace the switch at the same time but better to do one step at a time.

If pressure is ok change the switch. If switch is ok sump off and visual inspection especially oil strainer and oil pump. Also turbo oil return pipe but thats a pig to take off but it can partially block.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pm me you're email mate I'll send you a couple of useful pages from the TT bible :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Did someone say noisy engine???

if your engine is noisy it sounds like damage is done... oil pressure is a odd one, pump could be failing intermittently causing low pressure sometimes fine the next time.. also a partially blocked pickup pipe...

Just had this warning on a mk4 golf.. unfortuntly by the time the pressure light came on it was too late.. i towed the car and dropped the oil, considerable amount of metal in the oil, and pump pickup had blocked and starved the engine of oil, resulting in a spun shell on the crank, Just got a new engine for it....

I had the pickup pipe changed on the TT at 90k and it was partially block.. (and mine is well looked after) for the sake of a £5 part and a drop the sump and replace it seems bonkerz not to do it when these engines are becoming harder to find.


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

I've already done a scan with vagcom and nothing pops up whatsoever. It was one of the first things I did.

I'll order this pressure tester I think but I need to know what the fitting is, whether metric or imperial.

There are no 'bad' engine noises at all, it sounds as sweet as it always has, my other post was a knocking sound related to suspension or exhaust mountings. Definitely not engine though, I'm super critical when I listen to an engine so my definition of 'sweet' means very quiet...

If I test the pressure (and it's OK) and change the switch (and oil & filter maybe) and it still pops up, does that not indicate it is a wiring dashpod issue???


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, thoroughly cut to ribbons and demoralised now!

Just spent 2 hours trying to reach the oil pressure switch to at least unplug the wire to try and test it, and got absolutely nowhere (apart from nearly slicing a finger off on the radiator fan bracket that they clearly make out of razor blades!).

I'm obviously getting too old for this so it's time for a garage visit. I'm peed of that I spent money on an oil pressure test guage that I now cant use.........ARRRRGGGHHH :evil:

Anyone want to buy one??


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Decided to have a look on elsawin if I can work out how to use it. Maybe it will give me a step by step guide but failing that it's in the garage on Tuesday and I'll give them the pressure tester to do the job for me... :-|


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

When 4-Rings came out to do the pressure test on our TT the guy removed the inlet manifold first the setup the pressure gauge and then re-fitted the manifold. Its only 4 bolts to remove but will give you considerably more access to the to of the housing.

I'm in your shoes at the moment matey and I do feel for you if you don't feel confident enough to tackle the prob yourself as you can save quite a few pennies. It might look quite daunting but its not major work just a bit tricky.

I've changed the oil, filter. About to change the pressure switch. The only reason i haven't whipped the sump off is because the pressure loss is intermittent so working my way from the cheaper repairs up to the oil pump which is next on the list if the sensor doesn't rectify the issue.


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> When 4-Rings came out to do the pressure test on our TT the guy removed the inlet manifold first the setup the pressure gauge and then re-fitted the manifold. Its only 4 bolts to remove but will give you considerably more access to the to of the housing.
> 
> I'm in your shoes at the moment matey and I do feel for you if you don't feel confident enough to tackle the prob yourself as you can save quite a few pennies. It might look quite daunting but its not major work just a bit tricky.
> 
> I've changed the oil, filter. About to change the pressure switch. The only reason i haven't whipped the sump off is because the pressure loss is intermittent so working my way from the cheaper repairs up to the oil pump which is next on the list if the sensor doesn't rectify the issue.


Cheers Riddler, you've got me thinking now.....

I did wonder about the manifold but thought it would be a big job and I might need a new gasket and a torque wench (and the torque bolt settings), all of which I don't have...........but..............maybe I can get away with the same gasket, buy a wrench from halfrauds and get the settings from here, or elsawin????

Hmmm....... :?


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

englishdad said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> > When 4-Rings came out to do the pressure test on our TT the guy removed the inlet manifold first the setup the pressure gauge and then re-fitted the manifold. Its only 4 bolts to remove but will give you considerably more access to the to of the housing.
> ...


No worries mate that's what this forum is about. I wouldn't of done half the stuff I've done to the TT if there wasn't a guide etc on here.

The gasket should be fine but it's easy enough to replace anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree! Only thing is if I bugger up the gasket I cant do anything about it until Tuesday at the earliest 


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Any update with this mate?


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

TT51 said:


> Any update with this mate?


Not yet, still waiting to get it in the garage (been searching for a trustworthy one to use)!!

Cheers


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning all!

Just to tie this thread up, my car eventually went in to the garage, oil pressure checked, oil & filter changed, oil pressure switch changed and fortunately all is now OK!!!

Phew!!!..... 

Thanks for everybodys help!! :roll:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats a good outcome at least you know there should be no damage at all


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

please get the pick up done to save you worrying i know check my posts and look at the pics


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

bobbobb said:


> please get the pick up done to save you worrying i know check my posts and look at the pics


G'day Bob!!

Already done, it was included in the job when they changed the oil (I forgot to put a P.S. on my post)!!


----------

